# نطق الكلام ببطء



## Abu Talha

السلام عليكم


هذه الأيام أدرس شخصا اللغة الأردوية وأحيانا هو يطلب مني أن أتكلم ببطء حتى يفهم كلامي. فلما حاولت ذلك واجهت صعوبة بعض الشيء وأدركت أني أعتمد على تدفق الكلمات من خلال لساني لإنتاج جملة صحيحة. فتعجبت من ذلك كثيرا. ألا أستطيع أن أُحكِم لغتي الأولى ولكن أستطيع أن أتكلم الإنكليزية ببطء ما شئت.


ثم خطر لي قد يكون ذلك لأن في الأردوية تصريف الأفعال كما في العربية ولكن بقدر أقل وهي أيضا تستلزم موافقة الكلمات في جنسها وعددها كما في العربية ولا توجد هذه الضوابط في الإنكليزية إلا بيقدر قليل. ولما حاولت الكلام ببطء وتوقفت مؤقتا بين الكلمات فيمكن أن ينسى ذهني بعض هذه الضوابط وأدى ذلك إلى تلعثم لساني.


أو قد يكون أن نسيت لغتي من أجل أغلبَ ما أقول هذه الأيام هو بالإنكليزية!


فهل أنتم أيها الناطقين الأصليين للعربية هل تواجهون هذه الصعوبة حينما يطلب منكم أجنبي أن تتكلموا ببطء ‎- أيا كانت لهجتكم ‎- أم لا؟
تحياتي.


----------



## abu_turab

عمليا لغتي الأساسية هي العربية و أستطيع التحكم بكلامي فيها كما أشاء كنت في الماضي في الاكمالية و قبلها تصعب علي البطء أو السرعة فيها لكن بعدها أصبحت عادي


----------



## Masjeen

أبدا لا يحدث ذلك.. يمكن التكلم ببطء أو بسرعة لا مشكلة باللغة العربية..
لكن أعتقد أن المشكلة لديك هي أنك تتكلم الإنجليزية بشكل يومي
فضعفت بسبب الاهمال اللغة الأردوية..

جرب أن تسأل شخص لغته الأم الأردوية أن يتكلم ببطء.. 
ستجده قادرا على التكلم  ببطء


----------

